# Banner advertising in 1st class



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL...

I see we have already been blessed with BANNER ADVERTISING that our 1st class membership was supposed to eliminate.

So much for Phillip's claim of "status quo".

Members... BE CAREFUL... If you see an envelope icon that says "Private Message"... it is a doubleclick advertising link, NOT a link to the MLS PM system.

Message for Phillip and the VS team.... I REFUSE to EVER follow an advertiser's banner ad. In fact, too many and I make a note to NEVER EVER buy that product... PERIOD. McAfee has blocked at least half the banners as "questionable source with bad behavior".

There are a lot of OLD GUYS on this forum.. and they don't want or need someone trying to influence their purchasing decisions. They are pretty intelligent and too much of this stuff will simply cause them to move to "another venue".

Fortunately... I have nothing stored on this site that is not somewhere else, so if VS ratchets up their advertising, I can just let my 1st class membership lapse.

Too bad.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 09 Dec 2013 04:31 PM 
ALL...

I see we have already been blessed with BANNER ADVERTISING that our 1st class membership was supposed to eliminate.

So much for Phillip's claim of "status quo".

Members... BE CAREFUL... If you see an envelope icon that says "Private Message"... it is a doubleclick advertising link, NOT a link to the MLS PM system.

Message for Phillip and the VS team.... I REFUSE to EVER follow an advertiser's banner ad. In fact, too many and I make a note to NEVER EVER buy that product... PERIOD. McAfee has blocked at least half the banners as "questionable source with bad behavior".

There are a lot of OLD GUYS on this forum.. and they don't want or need someone trying to influence their purchasing decisions. They are pretty intelligent and too much of this stuff will simply cause them to move to "another venue".

Fortunately... I have nothing stored on this site that is not somewhere else, so if VS ratchets up their advertising, I can just let my 1st class membership lapse.

Too bad.
As a lifetime/first class member I hope this is guess a temporary oversight. Our support of MLS was due in part to the option not to have advertisements on the forum page, especially non-hobby ads!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 09 Dec 2013 04:31 PM 
ALL...

I see we have already been blessed with BANNER ADVERTISING that our 1st class membership was supposed to eliminate.

So much for Phillip's claim of "status quo".

Members... BE CAREFUL... If you see an envelope icon that says "Private Message"... it is a doubleclick advertising link, NOT a link to the MLS PM system.

Message for Phillip and the VS team.... I REFUSE to EVER follow an advertiser's banner ad. In fact, too many and I make a note to NEVER EVER buy that product... PERIOD. McAfee has blocked at least half the banners as "questionable source with bad behavior".

There are a lot of OLD GUYS on this forum.. and they don't want or need someone trying to influence their purchasing decisions. They are pretty intelligent and too much of this stuff will simply cause them to move to "another venue".

Fortunately... I have nothing stored on this site that is not somewhere else, so if VS ratchets up their advertising, I can just let my 1st class membership lapse.

Too bad.

I agree with you Jim about forcing these banners on us. I have supported this site with my 1st Class Membership for thirteen years JUST to avoid these advertising banners. If they are going to be used now, I'm done with my 1st Class membership. BUT, as of this time, I have NOT seen this "Private Message" envelope. Jim, could it be your settings or the browser?


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, Gary--I have not yet seen any banners. However, should they become a part of this site for all to see, I too will abandon my first-class membership. 

Let's nip things like this in the bud. 

Larry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I, too, have not seen any of this additional advertising (yet). So I am wondering if something else is happening, or if my browser or my "DoNotTrackMe" program is blocking it.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Im not seeing any ads.. 
where are they showing up? 
Scot


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

When using my iPad, about 50% of the time when I go to the MLS BOOKMARK to open it I get the eBay ads down the left side. I then go to the login and start over with user name and password. The ads go away. I have not encountered this "logout behavior" on my laptop, Windows 7. So far no messages.

Chuck


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Could someone please define what is meant by banner ads. 
It was my understanding that 1st Class membership stopped the ads down the LH side of the page, but not the small sponsor ads at the top right of any page. 
Neither does it stop the specific forum sponsor ads in the centre almost top of a page.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 09 Dec 2013 05:34 PM 
Im not seeing any ads.. 
where are they showing up? 
Scot 
heh! (yes, im replying to myself! 
I completely forgot that I have an ad-blocker running as a Firefox extension!
Its been running so long (many years) I completely forgot it was there..

(I guess this also explains why, when I read an article about Facebook a few weeks ago, and how Facebook runs ads, I thought:
"Ads on facebook? what ads? I have never seen an ad on Facebook")

I guess the ad-blocker works really well! 

Scot


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

When I open Active Topics, the banner shows up at the bottom center of the screen.
So far I have seen 4 different advertisers.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm getting them at the bottom of the page in some of the forum windows. Since I rarely go down the whole page I hadn't seen them. As of now they aren't intrusive into my viewing. If they become a problem I'll have to say it's been fun and good bye. 

Chuck 

I'm now on my laptop. No banners on the bottom. Firefox here, Safari on the iPad. I have AdBlock on the laptop (firefox), but for this site I have disabled it so I can get to the "sponsors" when I need to.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Wasn't it day one of the End Of The World I told y'all to update your Ghostery and AdBlockPlus...or load it if you didn't have it? 
I have had them for some time. 
I have yet to see any ads down the side or bottom of the page here. 
Then, for you heathens, load FBPurity for FacePlant.


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

What TOC said. Never see any ads on any page. Let them load it up


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The point is whether one can see them or not first class membership paid not to have them on the screen (among other aspects of membership).


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Too bad they aren't ads that are related to the hobby... 
Kaiser Permanente, Grainger, VDOT [VaDept of Transportation], Amazon Kindle, xfinity Triple Play, Cepacol, blah,blah, blah 

Charles understands my point... I should not have to run any kind of ad blocking software to keep this CRAP off my screen and MOST ESPECIALLY suck bandwidth on my slow internet connection. I CAN get 3.0Mb down from my provider, but it will cost me $200 per month out here where there is no cable and no FiOS. 

Businesses ASSUME everyone has a high speed connection these days... and it is NOT true. 


EDIT -- oh look... how kind of them... I type in Amazon on my reply and the software scanned my post and "generously" added a web link [courtesy of VigLink] for AMAZON.

I wonder if it is a contextual search that needed "Kindle".... how about Amazon River??

I think we are in for LOTS of surprises that we will have to ferret out for ourselves.

EDIT #2... Yep... it is a context search... no link for Amazon River, but now ther is one for "Kindle" that links to amazon products.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reference to "VigLink"! I see that my "DoNotTrackMe" is blocking that "service", so that is probably why I am not seeing the banner ads.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't track me went from two to four on MLS in the last few days... Adblock works just great! Don't see anything!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The ads where *your own words* are turned into links are the absolute worst! 
I hate those.. 
I have quit forums over that.. 

Philip, (new admin)..People can tolerate a lot.. 
but putting annoying links right in people's text, turning their OWN WORDS into ads! against their will! really crosses a line.. 
I know it can be shut off..I have seen it specifically shut off on other forums.. 
I would suggest losing that form of advertising at least.. 
That one drives people away in droves.. 

Ads on the top, bottom, and sides, outside of the conversation thread itself, are (mostly) fine..
we are used to seeing those.. 
but ads right in the text, added in to your own personal words, that you typed yourself..that's just unacceptable.. 

Scot


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting that there is a similar thread (or it has devolved into a similar one) on Trains dot com (http://cs.trains.com/trn/f/111/t/225529.aspx) where someone has complained about the same thing happening there (words become links). He has said that he found an "ad program" running on his PC and disabled it and the problem went away.

Run Task Manager (if you are using Winders) and see what is running... look for a program with "ad" in the name... like "adlink" or "adserve" or something similar. if you have questions, post them here and I or someone else will be happy to help you.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles 

Too bad you can't read the thread on trains.com without registering first...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 09 Dec 2013 09:31 PM 
Charles 

Too bad you can't read the thread on trains.com without registering first... 

RATZ! Forgot about that.









I have asked on that thread what the name of the program was and will report back here with any answer.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Scot, 
By 9:49 Mtn your post worked; name brands are back to black. 
Seems Phillip has devolved back to admin, nary a peep. 

I saw a banner ad at the bottom of Active Topics..... 

John


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The person on Trains dot com reported the following:

AdpeakProxy, as I recall. It also may have been the source of pop-up ads that started showing up.



What I'm finding on-line is that it's a real pain - not as bad as a virus that deletes files, etc, but definitely malware. 

I agree with his assessment of it being MALWARE!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

""Run Task Manager (if you are using Winders) and see what is running... look for a program with "ad" in the name... like "adlink" or "adserve" or something similar. if you have questions, post them here and I or someone else will be happy to help you.""

Semper,

Ran Task Manager and ONLY shows MLS running. No ads showing yet AND I don't run an Adblock program. So...................







Why are some of us seeing these and others not?? Curious.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 09 Dec 2013 10:10 PM 
""Run Task Manager (if you are using Winders) and see what is running... look for a program with "ad" in the name... like "adlink" or "adserve" or something similar. if you have questions, post them here and I or someone else will be happy to help you.""

Semper,

Ran Task Manager and ONLY shows MLS running. No ads showing yet AND I don't run an Adblock program. So...................







Why are some of us seeing these and others not?? Curious.


Could be that those seeing the ads have some adware running and don't know it. That is why I suggested running Task Manager. 
BTW: You need to look at the "Processes" tab to see all the programs, services and processes that are really running. The "Applications" tab will only show the top level programs, i.e.: the ones YOU started deliberately; programs, services and processes that those programs start or call won't necessarily show there.

Also, on some flavours of Winders you should also click on the "See processes from all users" button at the bottom of the Processes list, to see everything (well... NEARLY everything) as some processes hide themselves as not being specific to the present user, but can be chewing up CPU time and making the PC slow, or doing things that you don't know about. Most of the programs, services and processes are just sitting there waiting for some other program, service or process to need it for its particular purpose, and some have some pretty odd names that won't make much sense. There are ways to find out what they are and why they are there (a Google search on the name is a good way).

The Processes tab can show a lot of different information if you are curious. Check the "View" "Select columns" menu for what additional info it can display, most of it may not make much sense to you, but the info is there anyway.

Also, if you click on the column headers the list will resort on that column (click again it the sort will be in the other direction). That helps when you want to see the names in alphabetical order, click on the 1st column. If you want to see which programs are using the CPU the most click on the CPU column (I think that is a standard column that shows up by default). Another one is "CPU TIME" which shows which programs have been using the computer the most, time-wise, even if they are not using it while you are looking at the list. If you sort on one of the other columns, the list might do a lot of jumping around as different programs run and stop.

The major problem with using Task Manager to monitor things is that it only reports once per second and in that second a dozen programs could have come to life, done something and terminated and you will never see it.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

delete


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper,

Just just did an experiment and there is definately a hyperlink that shows. Viglink. Not good.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually deleted this hyperlink and wrote delete. But the VS forum overwrites my request to delete. When I go to delete, it still appears as Amazon. Not good guys.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Now my posts have been deleted!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be darn.. Guess Adds started up already.. Add blocker will take most off but this was not suppose to happen to paid member.. Guess like Cable TV when it came out yr's ago.. Get Cable and not add.. That also lasted a few yr's in the 50th's, But money talk so we have to sell our sole if want to stay with them.. 
Here is a quick screen shots that I also a few of us put up on other links to show some changes that was told that would not happen. Oh..will back to trains and let them have there fun hobby ."money". 
Maybe they need to see them from our end. 


















































To help others.. get Addblock program and it will block most of these.. 
I Temp. turned my off to see what was going on with the adds.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I think the banners are ok, and if they keep the adware out,unless you want to pay a high premium for membership here for that is what is keeping the site going. I just don't look at the adds unless it catches my eye. that is my thoughts on it. 

Ken


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

As I commented over on the only site left that isn't commercial, I suspected VS bought "eyeballs" and here we are - a bunch of captive eyeballs for them to throw ads at.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it's a really good move selling this forum to a non-train lover crowd...yes sir sell it to a group that doesn't create anything other than misery thru advertising. These new owners couldn't care less about trains as all they want is the revenue. Hmm...When's the last time this happened?? Maybe when Pat Sullivan passed away and left St. Aubin's in the incapable hands of the non-train lover son & management?? All that bunch was interested in was the $$$ and then it went under. See ya folks as I'm outta here. As far as another year on my paid up membership well it's apparent that the new owners need it more than I do. C'est la vie as there's some other newer forums that are free out there, you can post all the pic's & vids that you like, no adds as there all privately financed and don't have to worry about intellectual property rights!


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Maybe I missed this in one of the posts but the "Normal", "HTML" selections at the bottom left of the Reply Box seem to be missing.
When I paste the direct HTML code for a picture into the text box all I get is just that, HTML code. No "Normal" mode to display the actual picture. Anybody know what's going on? Thanks

Wayne


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Battling and beating lung cancer was less painful than watching this old friend die... 

Ever since we was new and improved, nothing has been easy, old friends left then... the way it was run made me think my dues might improve the site. 
Hah! My dues were capitalised by you know who, not for our benefit... 

The banners aren't much, but watch your address bar when you click on a link, it's no longer a direct link, first you are counted and recorded AND isn't fun to see brand names highlighted so you can rush out and buy that product. 

Wayne, what is going on is Shad has been shifting his awkward platform to a company called Vertical Scope. We don't really mesh with their platform, so as problems arise they get deleted. 
Kind of an Omminous soothsaying .... when in doubt, delete it out. Check Please! 

Guess I'll have a foot in both doors as the dust settles, been a member there, since here, but real quiet... 

John


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks John. Yeah, I was aware of the forum migration to VS. Having been in IT until my retirement I know that changing platforms, systems, even version upgrades is not a lot of fun. Unhappy users, long IT hours, angry phone calls, etc. All of the testing in the world (as with battle plans) rarely survives the first day of use. Glad I am retired from all of that.
Change sucks, especially when you get to our age. This site has been a godsend to me since I started Garden Railroading a little over a year ago so I can tolerate quite a bit of change. I just hope our regulars, such as you, don't jump ship too fast. In the overall scheme of things this is not so bad. IMHO

Wayne
Knackered Valley Railroad
On a very snowy Long Island


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

The following trackers are silently running in the background on MLS:

Addthis (widget)
Google Analytics
Open X (Advertising)
VigLink (Advertising)
Every now and then another one pops up, as well. Depending on which thread you are on.

I use AdBlock plus and Ghostery and nothing appears on my computer. And I've disabled the trackers.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently made reservations with Best Western in Key West. Then yesterday the Key West banner showed up along the bottom. But today after Phil stated he changed something, it is gone and I don't have any ad blockers unless it came with MS7 Ultimate. 

But really, I think we all need to take a step back and give Phil and VS a chance. If in a month or two, things are still messed up with ads, then start harping and bale if you want. If this site goes under, let it be Phil and VS's fault, not ours because we didn't give them a chance to make it right.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Addthis (widget) 
Google Analytics 
Open X (Advertising) 
VigLink (Advertising) 

Addthis: just adds the little orange plus mark at the top of each topic so that you can post the topic to facebook twitter etc.. It has a small tracking app that just tells me how many times an item is shared on another site. 
google analytics: is just that.. just helps the site owner know how many people are coming to the site and what they are doing there so that they can make the site better. 
open x: this is my server. I used it to serve up the ads on the site and manage ad inventory. I think VS might use it as well. 
VigLink: this is all VS. Converts keywords to ad links. I looked in to using them last year, but opted to not implement it. Didn't give me enough control over the ads. 

You guy do make things out to sound a lot more nefarious than they are. I've spent the last few weeks researching cars and looking at buying a new Tivo. Guess what I'll seeing ads for? Cars and tivos.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Until I got this new W8 Lap Top and whatever the IT man installed on it, on my old Lap Top I was always getting weird ads on websites like Thesaurus*.com for stuff from Hobby King who I do buy a lot from. 
It was then explained to me that Hobby King, for example, track my every move and pay ad agencies to insert ads on other, non train related, websites that I might visit. 
Now that doesn't happen as long as I clean out all the traces after every session on the Net, with a free program the IT man installed. 
I regard non train advertising on train websites a bit like ads on commercial television. I ignore them. In fact they often provide a decent break to go get refreshments. 
I usually watch non commercial television and record anything that I might want to watch on commercial TV. 
I don't mind ads. What I do not like is the retrieving and storing of my private information period. Still I guess that is the price we have to pay to get interesting readable content. 

Edit notes:
Woo Hoo it happened to me too. Having the name of a website automatically hyperlinked. Why should I make life easy for Madison Ave? So better break it up a bit with a star. Hopefully!!!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

What I do not like is the retrieving and storing of my private information period. 

There is no retrieving and storing of private info. All they know is someone with a browser with this randomly generated key looked at this item. When that browser with the same randomly generated key goes to a web site that participates in the ad exchange, it knows that you looked at the item, and advertises it to you. There is nothing that links you or any of your personally identifiable information to that key.. You are still anonymous, they just know that anonymous person #XXXXXXX was looking at the item, so they will advertise that item to you, anonymous person #XXXXXXX.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well it's interesting to know how they link us up to a website that we visited 


So Personal information is not transferred.



JJ


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to know that is the case here Shad. 
I cannot imagine I have any personal information that is of any use to anyone. 
I don't see any ads anyway and I don't run any special programs period. Only what the IT man put on this 'puter when I bought it.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'm not 1st Class [hmmm... not sure I like that statement,] but I'm not getting ANY ads this morning. No banners, and no ads down the side.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 12 Dec 2013 08:37 AM 
"Well, I'm not 1st Class [hmmm... not sure I like that statement,] " 
Is it more comforting to know I had to buy my way to being there....










I'm seeing less advertising, except some brand names in threads get highlighted as hotlinks...
I did see a thread with different formating, each comment was boxed within the reply space, kinda busy to look at.

John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Today was the first time I saw what everyone's been discussing here. But only in the private message area. The banner add takes up the left half of the screen, forcing the messages into the right half. 
But, like Shad said, maybe it's just a work-in-progress thing.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

AdBlockPlus and Ghostery, boys. I have yet, ever, to see any ads down the left side, and so far it has killed the highlighted hotlink words. 
Must whizz them guys off. 
I know FacePlant is not at all happy about FB Purity....it kills not only every ad 100%, full stop, but you can tailor out all the Zook Puke crapola they keep putting into it. 

When the ad slingers come up with something new and what they think is more clever, others will come up with a way to kill it. 


Wait a minute...I think initially I did see ads down the left until I selected them in AdBlockPlus, but that's been a long, long time ago.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CliffyJ on 12 Dec 2013 05:34 PM 
Today was the first time I saw what everyone's been discussing here. But only in the private message area. The banner add takes up the left half of the screen, forcing the messages into the right half. 
But, like Shad said, maybe it's just a work-in-progress thing. 
This aspect is MASSIVELY ANNOYING! Please REDUCE its size or ELIMINATE ad banners from the PM part of the forum


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

I just did a "Task Manager" on my computer and found "Banner advertising in 1st class - mylargescale.com - forums - G Scale forums - public forum - Internet Explorer" and is listed as "Running". Any suggestions?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HampshireCountyNarrowGage on 13 Dec 2013 06:45 AM 
I just did a "Task Manager" on my computer and found "Banner advertising in 1st class - mylargescale.com - forums - G Scale forums - public forum - Internet Explorer" and is listed as "Running". Any suggestions? 
That's the internet explorer window that you are looking at! The Applications tab shows running programs, like IE. You can 'end' it, but then the browser window will disappear.

Task Manager has a 'processes' tab, which shows the little sub-programs spawned by either installed/startup or by running programs. Killing them is dangerous if you don't know what you are doing. Things with 'ad' in the name might be kill-able, and the "iTuneshelper" process certainly won't do anything if you aren't doing iTunes things.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By vsmith on 12 Dec 2013 10:35 PM 
Posted By CliffyJ on 12 Dec 2013 05:34 PM 
Today was the first time I saw what everyone's been discussing here. But only in the private message area. The banner add takes up the left half of the screen, forcing the messages into the right half. 
But, like Shad said, maybe it's just a work-in-progress thing. 
This aspect is MASSIVELY ANNOYING! Please REDUCE its size or ELIMINATE ad banners from the PM part of the forum Still there. I clicked on "Ad Settings," and it took me to the Google add management thing, which I guess is part of Chrome. This explains why the ad content is user-aware. Anyway, as an explanation, Google says right there,

Ads enable free web services and content. [/b]


Which pretty much says it all... except that I pay for my use of this forum, so it isn't free, ergo, I don't expect ads (except for certain sponsors). I don't see how one can expect both income streams, and I hope this is just a temporary glitch.

Cliff


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think those of us who pay for Fist Class should be free of any adds except for the sponsors of the forums. Cause when we pay for first class it is no longer free. 

JJ


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

Before all you old timers bolt for the door, please list some of your other favorite sites for this newbie (but OLD timer). I just got started in the hobby and already see lots of potential problems here.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Large Scale Central


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont care for Large Scale Central.. 
everytime I have checked it out, there seems to be really nasty bickering going on.. 
it has never seemed like a friendly place to me.. 
and, it has no "active topics" feature, which makes it useless for me.. 
I dont want to manually open up every sub-forum just to see what is being discussed.. 

Scot


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 14 Dec 2013 06:54 AM 
I dont care for Large Scale Central.. 
everytime I have checked it out, there seems to be really nasty bickering going on.. 


Scot 
I don't know.....MLS has its share also.







Depends on when you "check-in".


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 14 Dec 2013 06:54 AM 
I dont care for Large Scale Central.. 
everytime I have checked it out, there seems to be really nasty bickering going on.. 
it has never seemed like a friendly place to me.. 
and, it has no "active topics" feature, which makes it useless for me.. 
I dont want to manually open up every sub-forum just to see what is being discussed.. 

Scot 
Scot,

LSC has some occasional bickering, but no more than MLS. The difference is that LSC seems to have a small number of guys who are friends and who needle each other - just a pals do in a social setting. I think its weird, but they don't complain!

The Forums page shows you the latest post on each topic, so you can soon figure out if someone has posted since you last visited.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

If you can handle roosters passing out cupcakes and popcorn, you'll do fine over there. 
They've even had _(deleted)_ show up recently.

_Leave the name-calling at the door Dave. Mod. _


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

His name is Shad Pulley. 
If disrespecting people by calling them names is your idea of fun then you might like it at LSC.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 14 Dec 2013 10:33 AM 
His name is Shad Pulley. 
If disrespecting people by calling them names is your idea of fun then you might like it at LSC.

Tommy








Rio Gracie

Tommy,

Dave does like the fun over at LSC. He gets to be curmudgeonly in two places, not just MLS. (He will now claim he didn't call anyone names - it was someone else. In my book, it is just as reprehensible to repeat someone else's rudeness.) 

I have to say that the incident you describe was unusual. I see very little 'name calling' and I still don't understand why that incident occurred. Shad was being quite civilized. 

It was curious why he turned up to discuss the MLS sale on LSC !!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh dear. The banner ads are getting really screwed up. And note the second one, on the right, is yet another 'fake' email ad - this time for an "Urgent Message".
Maybe it gets screwed up when they try to get 2 ads on the top ?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

For what it's worth, Bob the Owner of LSC also scolded folks who used the same name as above ... a few days ago. 

There is some civility there, about the same here.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

You're using IE. Not good, but: I have In Private Filtering, a built-in MS adblocker, enabled. Didn't I tell you how to check to see if you have it in the tool tab on top toolbar? 
Just check it to enable temporarily, and see how the ads look. 

Here's a downloadable "list" to add to it to kill off ads initially. Supposedly it "learns" as it goes. 
Here's the registry fix: 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Safety\PrivacIE 

DWORD "StartMode" value 1 (hex).


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 14 Dec 2013 12:23 PM 



Dave does like the fun over at LSC. He gets to be curmudgeonly in two places, not just MLS. (He will now claim he didn't call anyone names - it was someone else. In my book, it is just as reprehensible to repeat someone else's rudeness.) 

I have to say that the incident you describe was unusual. I see very little 'name calling' and I still don't understand why that incident occurred. Shad was being quite civilized. 

It was curious why he turned up to discuss the MLS sale on LSC !!

Curious indeed. One comment was " For some strange bizarre reason, I felt the need to defend my honor. "
Odd.
I can give you the link, you can read it yourself.

And, not name calling. Descriptive. Highly.
All one had to do was look at the list of things reported that never seemed to get fixed.
The other comment made, "If you think about it, it really defeats the purpose of VS's acquisition to make drastic changes to the status quo and drive all their traffic away. " tends to fly in the face of the comments from users and now past users of automotive forums taken over by VS.
I keep saying, we need to sit back and watch it, get our ad delete programs functioning, and see.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 14 Dec 2013 08:03 PM 
Posted By Pete Thornton on 14 Dec 2013 12:23 PM 



Dave does like the fun over at LSC. He gets to be curmudgeonly in two places, not just MLS. (He will now claim he didn't call anyone names - it was someone else. In my book, it is just as reprehensible to repeat someone else's rudeness.) 

I have to say that the incident you describe was unusual. I see very little 'name calling' and I still don't understand why that incident occurred. Shad was being quite civilized. 

It was curious why he turned up to discuss the MLS sale on LSC !!

Curious indeed. One comment was " For some strange bizarre reason, I felt the need to defend my honor. "
Odd.
I can give you the link, you can read it yourself.

And, not name calling. Descriptive. Highly.
All one had to do was look at the list of things reported that never seemed to get fixed.
The other comment made, "If you think about it, it really defeats the purpose of VS's acquisition to make drastic changes to the status quo and drive all their traffic away. " tends to fly in the face of the comments from users and now past users of automotive forums taken over by VS.
I keep saying, we need to sit back and watch it, get our ad delete programs functioning, and see.


To quote Bob, "You must think I'm an idiot." Doesn't fly.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 14 Dec 2013 12:23 PM 
Posted By tmejia on 14 Dec 2013 10:33 AM 
His name is Shad Pulley. 
If disrespecting people by calling them names is your idea of fun then you might like it at LSC.

Tommy








Rio Gracie

I have to say that the incident you describe was unusual. I see very little 'name calling' and I still don't understand why that incident occurred. Shad was being quite civilized. 

Simple... 'cause certain parties still have a juvenile ax to grind. Weedle egos heal slowly... if at all.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe. Opinion, still. Maybe not. Opinion still.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 14 Dec 2013 07:39 PM 
You're using IE. Not good, but: I have In Private Filtering, a built-in MS adblocker, enabled. Didn't I tell you how to check to see if you have it in the tool tab on top toolbar? 
Just check it to enable temporarily, and see how the ads look. 

Here's a downloadable "list" to add to it to kill off ads initially. Supposedly it "learns" as it goes. 
Here's the registry fix: 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Safety\PrivacIE 

DWORD "StartMode" value 1 (hex). 
I just checked my settings for In Private Filtering, VigLinks and AddThis are blocked. At least MicroSoft considers them bad, even though some on this website think they're just fine.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

To quote from the current MLS home page:

*1st Class membership includes... no annoying sidebar ads*

Just sayin...

Cliff


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

" To quote from the current MLS home page:
*1st Class membership includes... no annoying sidebar ads*
Just sayin...

Cliff "


Hi Cliff,
Sidebar ads are different from banner ads.
Larry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't seen the banner offenders for a couple of days. 

I only get the side bar ads when I'm logged off. 
John 

PS: Larry, try playing minefield without marking the mines. I just click the empty spaces, when you eliminate all the blanks, all the mines pop up.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

To quote Bob, "You must think I'm an idiot." Doesn't fly. 
Dwight - you really lost me on that one. (Dave posting in my 'quote' box didn't help make it comprehensible.) Was that aimed at my comment or his ?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You're using IE. Not good, 
I'm trying not to. Unfortunately, Firefox and Chrome both use finer fonts which my old eyes don't see too well. And this is on my ancient MS XP machine - I'm not home to use the new laptop. 

I hate adding new software - this computer is unbelievably slow as it starts tons of stuff and clogs its 32-bit 2GB memory - hence the new 12GB laptop. Adding ad blockers isn't going to make it run faster. And I dropped 1st class so I'm entitled to see ads. 

I'm thinking of dropping this site all together. 

And, not name calling. Descriptive. Highly. 
I agree with Dwight - if that was what he was talking about  You are just splitting hairs - your opinion of the rude name being 'descriptive' doesn't make it any less rude. Calling a fat lady 'fat' won't win you any friends either.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm using IE-11 and have no problem on any other website I'm on. ONLY this one is there problems. I down loaded different programs to get rid of the banner adds and all they did was slow my computer to a crawl. I really don't care about the banner ads if they didn't screw up the chatroom at night. And selecting chatroom from the box above does not cure the problem as was suggested. The only way now for me to use the chatroom is to go to Tools in IE-11 and click on (Turn off Tracking protection). Problem with this is, it stops other websites from loading pages I want to see.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Cliff,
Sidebar ads are different from banner ads.
Larry

Hi Larry, and yes I agree. 
To me though, the word "annoying" in the quote implies that the paid subscription takes the annoying bits out -- wherever they appear. 
Cliff


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Was that aimed at my comment... ? 
No Pete.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

all they did was slow my computer to a crawl. 
That's why I'm cautious about adding new soft3ware. Under XP, things are slow enough as it is. 

I see the banners on Firefox as well. [ The banner, not getting me to click when it said 'you have mail' or whatever, nor did I respond to the 'urgent message' banner, now it says '! private message'. What next. . . ]


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

When I said Turn off, I meant turn on.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 11 Dec 2013 10:39 AM 
What I do not like is the retrieving and storing of my private information period. 

There is no retrieving and storing of private info. All they know is someone with a browser with this randomly generated key looked at this item. When that browser with the same randomly generated key goes to a web site that participates in the ad exchange, it knows that you looked at the item, and advertises it to you. There is nothing that links you or any of your personally identifiable information to that key.. You are still anonymous, they just know that anonymous person #XXXXXXX was looking at the item, so they will advertise that item to you, anonymous person #XXXXXXX..... 
Good answer. Not that I would know how exactly this worked or will work, but right off your own MLS Privacy Page is this, where you say you actually DO collect the data....and now that it's collected and in someone elses hands....what happens now?


Collection of your Personal Information

myLargescale.com collects personally identifiable information, such as your e-mail address, name, home or work address or telephone number. myLargescale.com also collects anonymous demographic information, which is not unique to you, such as your ZIP code, age, gender, preferences, interests and favorites.

There is also information about your computer hardware and software that is automatically collected by myLargescale.com. This information can include: your IP address, browser type, domain names, access times and referring Web site addresses. This information is used by myLargescale.com for the operation of the service, to maintain quality of the service, and to provide general statistics regarding use of the myLargescale.com Web site.

Please keep in mind that if you directly disclose personally identifiable information or personally sensitive data through myLargescale.com public message boards, this information may be collected and used by others. Note: myLargescale.com does not read any of your private online communications.

myLargescale.com encourages you to review the privacy statements of Web sites you choose to link to from myLargescale.com so that you can understand how those Web sites collect, use and share your information. myLargescale.com is not responsible for the privacy statements or other content on Web sites outside of the myLargescale.com and myLargescale.com family of Web sites.

Use of your Personal Information

myLargescale.com collects and uses your personal information to operate the myLargescale.com Web site and deliver the services you have requested. myLargescale.com also uses your personally identifiable information to inform you of other products or services available from myLargescale.com and its affiliates. myLargescale.com may also contact you via surveys to conduct research about your opinion of current services or of potential new services that may be offered.

myLargescale.com does not sell, rent or lease its customer lists to third parties. myLargescale.com may, from time to time, contact you on behalf of external business partners about a particular offering that may be of interest to you. In those cases, your unique personally identifiable information (e-mail, name, address, telephone number) is not transferred to the third party. In addition, myLargescale.com may share data with trusted partners to help us perform statistical analysis, send you email or postal mail, provide customer support, or arrange for deliveries. All such third parties are prohibited from using your personal information except to provide these services to myLargescale.com, and they are required to maintain the confidentiality of your information.

myLargescale.com does not use or disclose sensitive personal information, such as race, religion, or political affiliations, without your explicit consent.

myLargescale.com keeps track of the Web sites and pages our customers visit within myLargescale.com, in order to determine what myLargescale.com services are the most popular. This data is used to deliver customized content and advertising within myLargescale.com to customers whose behavior indicates that they are interested in a particular subject area.

myLargescale.com Web sites will disclose your personal information, without notice, only if required to do so by law or in the good faith belief that such action is necessary to: (a) conform to the edicts of the law or comply with legal process served on myLargescale.com or the site; (b) protect and defend the rights or property of myLargescale.com; and, (c) act under exigent circumstances to protect the personal safety of users of myLargescale.com, or the public.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Just to give a bit of insight on this. 
One of the forum software major upgrades.....suddenly my full name and address were in my profile. 
Because of issues pertaining to U-Haul visits at 0230 and shotgun blasts, I never, as in ever, do that. 
Where did that info come, other than data mining?


----------



## Gary Lantz (Feb 20, 2008)

Blocking Google Analytics would be like walking into a voting booth blindfolded with mittens on from a consumer standpoint. Mostly it's a very important maintenance tool and more of a "techy" thing than anything else. And yes we can tell what people are shopping for the most and the least with charts and graphs and stuff but that's the straight up and down of it. It's monitoring server response times and informs us when traffic is heavy or light so we can do a reboot or maintenance. Its the hammer and screwdriver of data flow. Definitely not malicious software. Google could give two craps about the data stemming from Analytics. Its biggest benefit to them (google) is to show advertisers that they are driving traffic to them from Google adwords so they can charge us more money for adwords. I spend around $100k annually on Google adwords and there are whole bunch companies like mine that do the same so they can afford to help us maintain services with their stupid little piece of analytics code. PCI compliance laws require Ecommerce sights like mine to be strictly monitored at random for any outside code.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I see blocking these tracking programs as walking into a voting booth and CLOSING THE CURTAIN BEHIND ME. 

Different viewpoint I guess when you are the consumer and not the merchant. 

I call them STALKING and there are laws against that, but the almighty dollar seems to negate many such useful laws.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I see blocking these tracking programs as walking into a voting booth and CLOSING THE CURTAIN BEHIND ME. 
Exactly. 
Personal information should be given on a need to know basis only. The way of this modern narcissistic culture is to pry into every small personal detail for manipulative purposes.
If I go to a mall and buy a new TV and sound system, it is not in my interest for that vendor to phone every other store in the mall and tell them I'm on a spending spree. 
I know where to go and who to give my money too. They are the vendors that are honest and communicate well rather than credit card snatchers who rely on big advertising budgets. 
As for the story of targeted advertising for the benefit of the shopper ...

data:image/jpeg;base64,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 

Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I call them STALKING 
Interesting - just this week I was reading a magazine (not trains) which had a brief discussion of 'targeted advertising' and, for the first time, the opposite viewpoint was noted, calling it "ad stalking". 

Maybe if we protest loudly enough (not here - in public!) they'll get the message? NO AD STALKING !


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 19 Dec 2013 10:24 AM 
Just to give a bit of insight on this. 
One of the forum software major upgrades.....suddenly my full name and address were in my profile. 
Because of issues pertaining to U-Haul visits at 0230 and shotgun blasts, I never, as in ever, do that. 
Where did that info come, other than data mining? 
You and I went over this back when that happened. You provided your address to me (mylargescale.com) when you signed up for a 1st class membership and I shipped you a name badge. That info came across into your profile on the new system. The address fields were erroneously made publicly viewable. This was corrected once I was made aware of the situation.

Take off your tinfoil hat Dave.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

But it happened. There was nothing ever in the forum to give that information. It was the check I sent in. 
I remember it well. 
Still.


----------



## Gary Lantz (Feb 20, 2008)

Those annoying ads that seem to follow you I feel are definitely wrong and I think they cross the border. Its a Google ad words feature called remarketing and as an ad words customer I refuse to participate in it because I think it turns people off rather than invites them to the site. I just purchased a doll for my grandchild for Christmas on-line and now I keep seeing an add from that company in the left side of this site. You as a consumer can do stop advertisers from doing this just by clicking on them and then backing out. They have to pay Google for that click but the traffic they got from it bounced right back out. If advertisers see they are paying for clicks with high bounce rates it wont be long and they will stop using it. I see a couple guys have mentioned that they use some filtering software. I have found that open DNS works good for our business network. If you want it for a home network its free and lets you select content you wish to block. here is the home user site if your interested http://www.opendns.com/home-solutions/


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, I just noticed something that's been fixed: the add taking up the left half of the PM screen. Thanks!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

On my system, IE-11 is showing: 

"Tracking Protection has blocked content from 10 services on this site." 

But I can't figure out how to see what those TEN "services" are. 

DoNotTrackMe is blocking two tracking companies; "Addthis" and "VigLink".


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 20 Dec 2013 07:18 PM 
But it happened. There was nothing ever in the forum to give that information. It was the check I sent in. 
I remember it well. 
Still. 
Correct, it wasn't in the forum, it was in the sign up page for 1st class. It was never visible in the old forum, but it was there as the sign up process for 1st class. YOU TYPED IN YOUR ADDRESS.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone else getting key word hyperlinks all over the pages?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Also if you want to see how the rest of the VS sites host ads just look at one that my friend is a member on. Its the Dodge forum for diesels, plagued with ads and pop up ads that follow your scroll each time you open the page. Lots of keywords too. 

And just wait for this one to show up, most hosted images come with an added popup ad at the bottom of the image. 

http://www.cumminsforum.com/ 

How odd that now my MLS ads are Dodge truck ads for going to the Cummins forum just one time


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a optout for internet ad site... 

http://www.networkadvertising.org/choices/


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 22 Dec 2013 06:56 AM 
Also if you want to see how the rest of the VS sites host ads just look at one that my friend is a member on. Its the Dodge forum for diesels, plagued with ads and pop up ads that follow your scroll each time you open the page. Lots of keywords too. 

And just wait for this one to show up, most hosted images come with an added popup ad at the bottom of the image. 

http://www.cumminsforum.com/ 

How odd that now my MLS ads are Dodge truck ads for going to the Cummins forum just one time 


I see only one banner advert at the top of the page and one advert below the 'greeting' and two adverts at the bottom of the page. 
But IE-11 is blocking content from 8 services (wish I could determine what their names are) and "DoNotTrackMe" is blocking an additional 4, named: Comscore Beacon, eXelate, Vibrant Ads and VigLink.

Pretty sure that VigLink is what turns words into advertising links as has been discussed here. Dunno what the others are and don't care, but I sure do like what IE-11 and DoNotTrackMe is doing for me if they are what is blocking the stuff that you describe.

I really do recommend using an add-on like Ghostery or DoNotTrackMe.


And as for the comments that adverts make the internet free... How's come I pay my ISP for access?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Im still getting zero ads.. 
havent seen a single one since this whole thing began..but that is by design. 
(Firefox, with the "adblock plus" browser plugin.) 

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Jason said; 
"How odd that now my MLS ads are Dodge truck ads for going to the Cummins forum just one time" 

For a change of pace, I went to Victoria's Secret one day to enjoy some more enjoyable ads.... 

What bugs me is getting ads for stuff AFTER I've looked up and then bought the stuff..... 

John


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I think I am going to have to install the donotrackme as its getting worse


----------



## Gp382DH7315 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wrong post topic! Newbie here...


----------

